# breeders i need your thoughts



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Right I mated a girl up aprox 4/5 weeks its in my diary the exact date but don't have it to hand.

She yesterday showed signs of been in call,i cant feel no kittens she not put on weight compared to my other girl who was mated at rhe same time I can clearly see and feel shes pregnant.

Would she allow a boy to mate her if she wasn't in call and would a boy even try if she wasn't in call.


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi

personally if it was one of my girls I wouldn't mate her again until I was 100% sure she wasn't pregnant, even if that meant waiting until her original due date.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I agree with Sharon - leave her until you are absolutely certain she isn't pregnant.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I agree with Sharon - just in case she is pregnant you don't want to risk introducing anything 'foreign' into the innards. I would wait until she's due and see. She might just have one and sometimes that means hormones aren't strong enough to stop all calling.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Having just gone through this same situation with one of my girls I would suggest you wait and see.

My girl was mated and at 3 weeks appeared to pink up, then started calling. I was baffled and even took her to the vet to be scanned. Vet thought she was ... I thought she wasn't  Now a week later it is quite clear that she is NOT pregnant, so I will mate her again on her next call.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

ok thanx everyone I did think maybe its a small litter as her nipples are bigger.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

I was going to say, when we looked at her the other week she had big pink nips ... Didnt CC have the same a few weeks with her queen calling


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

exactly they were pretty obvious wernt they its so weird cause even peaches is acting in call now that would be a miracle.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I was reading on a Facebook group about a girl who's mated her entire pregnancy, not in heat she presents herself to the boy every few days. Kittens born on time and normal.

Not something I'd let go on but it apparently does happen.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> I was reading on a Facebook group about a girl who's mated her entire pregnancy, not in heat she presents herself to the boy every few days. Kittens born on time and normal.
> 
> Not something I'd let go on but it apparently does happen.


Really sc's? wow. Do you think the mucus plug stopped any infection? Your reply gives me some hope she is actually still pregnant or pregnant even.

Isnt it strange that cat allowed the male to mate even though she was pregnant.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> exactly they were pretty obvious wernt they its so weird cause even peaches is acting in call now that would be a miracle.


Very strange ... I wonder if they do retain some hormones after spay ... As for Luna loo think its a waiting game . But her nips were very pink and big ... Ummmmmmmmmm.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Very strange ... I wonder if they do retain some hormones after spay ... As for Luna loo think its a waiting game . But her nips were very pink and big ... Ummmmmmmmmm.


Very strange indeed shes been very annoying wont leave us alone walking around bum in air as the crawls along.Peaches that is.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Very strange indeed shes been very annoying wont leave us alone walking around bum in air as the crawls along.Peaches that is.


Pmsl .... I had a image in my head then ... Going to do some research into this


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> Pmsl .... I had a image in my head then ... Going to do some research into this


Apparently it's due to ovarian tissue left behind after the spay ... Common ... Thinking about it Millie has her loveable , vocal moments lasting a few days I would say every few months ... Interesting


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Apparently it's due to ovarian tissue left behind after the spay ... Common ... Thinking about it Millie has her loveable , vocal moments lasting a few days I would say every few months ... Interesting


Wouldn't surprise me then with that vets and what they did to her.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Wouldn't surprise me then with that vets and what they did to her.


Might not last long .. Worth mentioning to her new slave just in case she get the urge to get out ...


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Really sc's? wow. Do you think the mucus plug stopped any infection? Your reply gives me some hope she is actually still pregnant or pregnant even.
> 
> Isnt it strange that cat allowed the male to mate even though she was pregnant.


I really couldn't tell you, I've only seen girls willing to mate when in season. Perhaps the pregnancy hormones are making her think she wants to mate. 
Appearing in season when pregnant doesn't seem to be that uncommon, but mating when not calling seems really rare.

Also majority of retired girls I know have had one last season, then the hormones fully settle down.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Do you think the mucus plug stopped any infection?


Works fairly well with humans


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

EEEWWWWW Havoc :yikes: 

LOL

My old mentor had a girl who mated throughout her pregnancy. It was only when she started getting fat that they realised what was going on, but she still went up to the boys pen and flirted with him ... I think some cats are just nymphomanics :lol:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Tigermoon said:


> EEEWWWWW Havoc :yikes:
> 
> LOL
> 
> My old mentor had a girl who mated throughout her pregnancy. It was only when she started getting fat that they realised what was going on, but she still went up to the boys pen and flirted with him ... I think some cats are just nymphomanics :lol:


Did the cat turn out ok from mating all those times? I mean were kittens born ok etc.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes, all was well. She had four little kittens on the expected due date from the very first mating. I ended up with one of them


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Tigermoon said:


> Yes, all was well. She had four little kittens on the expected due date from the very first mating. I ended up with one of them


Isnt it interesting hearing storeys like yours .

Well the girl in question you couldn't even find her teats before mating now you can see them easy she just hasn't no belly yet I hate waiting especially when its not obvious whats going to be the outcome.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

A little update for you's,luna is defo pregnant looking now,i can see her bump coming plus feel the pregnancy now I will go as far to say it will be a small litter im thinking probably 2 kits but am prepared for a bigger surprise if the fairy wants to be kind to me.

This is lunas first litter so I can understand it being a small litter this litter is going to be a big variation of colours and patterns so its very exciting but then again I always feel excited with the litters.

My other girl breeze is due a day before.Would really like a tabby bi point from her.


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Uh-hum!!! I think you'll find that the tabby bi-colourpoint is mine! I do actually neeeeed one you know. Best be hoping for the kind fairy to give you two then. 

Hope all goes well with the deliveries


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Alaskacat said:


> Uh-hum!!! I think you'll find that the tabby bi-colourpoint is mine! I do actually neeeeed one you know. Best be hoping for the kind fairy to give you two then.
> 
> Hope all goes well with the deliveries


 well I honestly hope I can be of some help to you sweet,i was gutted last time when I didn't get what you wanted.The daddy is again the one and only .

This is the litter which ill have to hand rear for 16 hour although been thinking if luna the other girl was to give birth first then breezes litter could go on her for the 16 hour would be better for the kits so fingers crossed for luna to go first.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Hope all goes well and you get the colours you want from both girls. Would be nice if they can coordinate themselves for the hand feeding too.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> Hope all goes well and you get the colours you want from both girls. Would be nice if they can coordinate themselves for the hand feeding too.


yeah don't know why iv not thought about it sooner.Derr lol


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Ahh thank you 

That would be helpful if you can surrogate the kittens for a short while. 

Fingers crossed for the timing too then.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Yummy a tabby bi point .... How many weeks left now ?


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Oh how exciting, more of your gorgeous kittens!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Yummy a tabby bi point .... How many weeks left now ?


2 weeks to go  that's come round fast both litters are due 28th and 29th of may.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Hb-mini said:


> Oh how exciting, more of your gorgeous kittens!


Indeed..busy busy year.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> 2 weeks to go  that's come round fast both litters are due 28th and 29th of may.


Hasn't it just .... Loving the new sig BTW


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Hasn't it just .... Loving the new sig BTW


Its great isn't it,i have mcw to thanx for that.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_im loving your siggie to, i think i need a new one._


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _im loving your siggie to, i think i need a new one._


Like a spring clean isn't it,thankyou,who did your cm? you?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i did mine, i need to take new pictures as Polar-Bear is huge now, so he needs updating,_


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _i did mine, i need to take new pictures as Polar-Bear is huge now, so he needs updating,_


Oh yeah hes not in is he do you have 7 cats now? hmm defo need an 8th then cant have an odd number


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

we love bsh's said:


> Oh yeah hes not in is he do you have 7 cats now? hmm defo need an 8th then cant have an odd number


_yes he is in it, (polo) but its when he was a baby, so i need to get a better picture, and i need a better picture of Smudge, as that one in my sig is when he was tiny, he is bigger than Rusty now.So i only have 6........at the moment,..._


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _yes he is in it, (polo) but its when he was a baby, so i need to get a better picture, and i need a better picture of Smudge, as that one in my sig is when he was tiny, he is bigger than Rusty now.So i only have 6........at the moment,..._


Oooh he is in it silly me thats the lack of sleep


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

What is happening with Tassy,has she any signs of being pregnant?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Firedog said:


> What is happening with Tassy,has she any signs of being pregnant?


Tass is doing super weve had no signs of pregnancy as of yet her teats have dried up and don't look pinked up at all they look dried out and flakey which is what they look like after they have nursed kits.

Still waiting for a call to confirm but as of yet pregnancy hasn't been detected.

Its been 3 weeks since her adventure so id expect her to be pinked up by now.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Tass is doing super weve had no signs of pregnancy as of yet her teats have dried up and don't look pinked up at all they look dried out and flakey which is what they look like after they have nursed kits.
> 
> Still waiting for a call to confirm but as of yet pregnancy hasn't been detected.
> 
> Its been 3 weeks since her adventure so id expect her to be pinked up by now.


That has too be good news,bet you are relieved.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Firedog said:


> That has too be good news,bet you are relieved.


Yes im very happy still got a week or so longer before im 100% but im hopeful at this point.


----------

